
Depixelizing Pixel Art - jhack
http://johanneskopf.de/publications/pixelart/index.html
======
ansgri
BTW, there's a video of some Mario game upscaled with this algorithm. Looks
very modern!
[http://johanneskopf.de/publications/pixelart/supplementary/v...](http://johanneskopf.de/publications/pixelart/supplementary/video_ours_4x_h264.mp4)
(3MB)

~~~
sek
alt here: <http://ifile.it/gj1tlk5/video_ours_4x_h264.mp4>

~~~
pezh0re
Alternate alternate mirror here:
[http://www.filesonic.com/file/1061063604/video_ours_4x_h264....](http://www.filesonic.com/file/1061063604/video_ours_4x_h264.mp4\(I)
had trouble with ifile.it at work)

~~~
dspillett
"You may have reached this page due to a known problem with some UK ISPs" with
absolutely no description of what that known problem that they know about
actually is. Very bad UI decision there.

I'm pretty sure I can guess what the problem is (the IWF filter, no doubt) but
if I were an ISP and got a pile of reports from users simply parrotting that
message I'd block the site completely until they improved it. It is like me as
a programmer getting "I gots an error message" from a user who then says "oh,
I didn't read it all" when I ask what the error message actually was.

------
jng
Awesome stuff. This is the link to the PDF:

    
    
      http://johanneskopf.de/publications/pixelart/paper/pixel.pdf
    

It takes a while to start, but I just downloaded it now...

------
demonicus
Here's the document in image format: <http://imgur.com/a/gRXPJ>

------
burgerbrain
Anybody happen to have a mirror of the PDF?

~~~
wlievens
I managed to download it. Where could I mirror it? If I give out my dropbox
public link, will I get lynched?

~~~
anateus
Try <http://www.scribd.com/>

------
mrspeaker
I love the image caption regarding anti-aliased cases: A less successful case.
Anti-aliased inputs are difficult to handle for our algorithm. “We are
doomed...”

------
ColinWright
Further discussion in a duplicate submission a week later:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2601347>

------
hackermom
This is actually nothing new. Without meaning to criticize the author's
efforts, the whole paper has a strong feel of being "reinventive". There are
several algorithms for this in use since long (almost all of which were made
specifically to improve video game console emulators) such as the early EPX
algo from 1992, and the newer MAME algorithms and hqx.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixel_art_scaling_algorithms>

~~~
pygy_
Actually, it is in a completely different league.

The algorithms you linked to output bitmaps.

Kopf and Lischinsk's algorithm is a vectorizer, optimized for old school
graphics. This means that its outputs is resolution-independent. Similar tools
include Potrace[1] (open source, but for black and white images) and Vector
Magic[2] (multicolor, but proprietary).

However, the use of Voronoï diagrams is AFAIK original, and their results are
superior to hqNx at similar resolutions.

[1]<http://potrace.sourceforge.net/>

[2]<http://vectormagic.com/home>

